# Teich- Muschel und Koi ? Kann das gehen?



## Klausile (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt einige Beiträge zum Thema __ Teichmuschel gelesen und versuche mal zusammen zu fassen:
Für mich ergeben sich folgende Fragen:

1. Nahrung für die Muschel
Mein Teich hatte jetzt 1-jähriges
Ich habe einen Filter laufen, im Moment auch UVC
Sicht ist OK. Wenn ich jedoch mit der Unterwasser-Camera aufnehme, sehe ich noch jede Menge Schwebstoffe - können diese für die Ernährung der Muschel ausreichen?

2. Untergrund für die Muschel
Mein Teich ist mit 0-2 mm gewaschenem Sand bedeckt. Stellenweise ist der Sand bis 25 cm hoch.
Also so weit doch ideal für __ Muscheln?

3. Koi und Muscheln
Ich glaube das ist das knock-out Kriterium für die Muschelhaltung in meinem Teich. Ich habe 5 Koi. 3 Stück um die 50 cm, 2 sind ca. 30 cm. Ich habe gelesen das Koi die Muscheln aussaugen. Kann mir jemand dazu aus eigenen Erfahrungen berichten?
Hält jemand erfolgreich Muscheln UND Koi?

Für Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gerd11 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich- Muschel und Koi ? Kann das gehen?*

Hallo
Habe ca.7000L und 5 kois ca.40cm und ca. 10 __ muscheln an denen macht kein Koi was,das wasser bekommen die muscheln auch nicht klar.
gruss gerd


----------



## Klausile (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich- Muschel und Koi ? Kann das gehen?*

Hallo Gerd,

die __ Muscheln sollen das Wasser ja gar nicht klar bekommen.
Ich will sie nicht als Filtertiere, sonder weil ich die Lenbensweise so interessant finde.

Hat noch jemand erfolgreich Koi und Muscheln vergesellschaftet?


----------



## Starvalley (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich- Muschel und Koi ? Kann das gehen?*

Hallo Klausile,

ich habe 5 Kois zwischen 25 und 40 cm. Nachdem ich meine 20 __ Muscheln eingesetzt hatte, haben die Kois nach nur zwei Tagen bereits 6 vernichtet. Eine Woche später waren nochmal 4 hinüber. Ich habe nur eine Hauchdünne Schlammschicht im Teich - also nix zum einbuddeln. Die Muscheln haben aber scheinbar sehr schnell gepeilt, dass sie sich von den Kois fernhalten müssen. Inzwischen habe ich die Muscheln seit zwei Jahren im Tümpel und es wurde keine weitere vernichtet. Die haben sich so gut versteckt, dass ich von den 10 Muscheln gelegentlich mal ein oder zwei sehe. Sehr selten trauen die sich auch mal aus der Deckung heraus auf die offene Fläche. Die Kois lassen die Muscheln mittlerweile in Ruhe. Mein Wasser ist glasklar, lediglich wenn man im dunkeln die Unterwasserscheinwerfer anmacht, sieht man die klitzekleinen vorhandenen Schwebteilchen. Den Muscheln scheint das als Nahrung auszureichen - schließlich leben alle noch und gedeihen recht gut. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber angeblich sollen die Muscheln nur 2-4 Jahre lang leben. Und wenn sie draufgehen, sollen sie angeblich eine Menge Wasser "verseuchen". Ob das tatsächlich so ist, kann ich bislang nicht sagen. Werde es dann sehen, wenn es einmal soweit ist. 

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------

